# Audi driver blasts court for costing him £4500 for passing cyclist too close.



## Cycleops (15 Jun 2022)

A 77 year old motorist was left out of pocket and unhappy that a court penalised him for passing a cyclist within 4ft. DM link:
https://mol.im/a/10919215
What do you think?
Video in the article.


----------



## All uphill (15 Jun 2022)

He chose to ignore a penalty notice and then did not attend court; what did he expect?


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jun 2022)

...... also refused to attend a driving awareness course. Rest was lawyer fees for pleading not guilty I suspect.


----------



## All uphill (15 Jun 2022)

I find it interesting that the newspaper which often takes the " lock them all up" line seems a bit more sympathetic to this "businessman".


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jun 2022)

Got to say, but what exactly has the word Audi got to do with anything?

And I am not about to click a DM link, thanks for the warning.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jun 2022)

Deserves what he got


----------



## ClichéGuevara (15 Jun 2022)

As others have said, the extent he owes was due to his own obstinacy, plus, on the video, it clearly shows him being too close, and the other cars managing to give more room than he did.

If he's that bad at judging distances even with a video to help him, it must be nigh on time to hand his licence back in.


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Jun 2022)

Let's be clear here - he wasn't fined that amount for 'just' passing a cyclist too closely - he refused to attend a course, and ignored an FPN. By his own admission after measuring of the road, he did _not _leave the prescribed distance yet insists that the lesser distance was ample - IOW he very clearly considers himself above the law in every way possible. 

Such people are a constant and ever-present danger to _everyone_ else on the road except for those in a bigger, heavier and more powerful vehicle than his own.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jun 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Got to say, but what exactly has the word Audi got to do with anything?


Well it was a Q7 . ☺️


----------



## Alex321 (15 Jun 2022)

He didn't leave "at least 4 feet". The cars in front and behind him did (but not much more), he can't have left much more than 2 feet.

He then accepted the offer of a course, but failed to attend, then didn't pay the fixed penalty. Part of the amount of the fine was surely for wasting court time.

I've ridden that road, BTW, last December (on the same ride as the one I posted my last "name that road" in. But I had absolutely no issue with cars that day.


----------



## Milzy (15 Jun 2022)

I think all OAP’s should have to pass a driving test every 2 years to continue to keep their license. Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> I think all OAP’s should have to pass a driving test every 2 years to continue to keep their license. Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.



They just pretend not to see you.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> I think all OAP’s should have to pass a driving test every 2 years to continue to keep their license. Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.


Hey, not so much of putting the boot in to the over seventies. I think a medical and eyesight test should suffice. I'm 70+ and my long sight is fine.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jun 2022)

This driver passed a cyclist way too close and got the offer of an awareness course. He refused that so was issued with a fixed penalty notice. He refused that too.

Obviously, the next stage was being prosecuted at court where he was convicted and had to pay a fine plus costs totalling £1,772 plus a £115 victims’ surcharge.

Now he’s “appalled” by the costs (which don’t include his lawyer’s fee, taking his outlay to about £4,500) and is thinking of appealing.

I’ll bet next time he gets the offer of an awareness course he’ll jump at it. Twat.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-61815609 (includes short video)


----------



## Sluicehoops (15 Jun 2022)

Its on the BBC if you cannot bring yourself to click on the DM link
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-61815609


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jun 2022)

It’s the 3rd most read story on the BBC at the moment so that’s good.

Maybe the message will get through to a few more eejits that they won’t always get away with careless driving around cyclists.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jun 2022)

Mod Note:
Threads merged.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Jun 2022)

Sluicehoops said:


> Its on the BBC if you cannot bring yourself to click on the DM link
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-61815609



He says he measured the road, and left at least 4 feet - but I think he meant 4 feet to the edge of the road, not 4 feet to the cyclist.


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Jun 2022)

Doesn't look very close, but it's hard to tell with the typical wide lenses on these.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Jun 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Doesn't look very close, but it's hard to tell with the typical wide lenses on these.



Remember, the camera will have been on the seatpost, and the cyclist is quite a bit wider than that, particularly at the handlebars.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jun 2022)

Stupid man is stupid and complains about his own stupidity


----------



## kingrollo (15 Jun 2022)

I can feel a daily mail campaign to outlaw the use of cameras by cyclists in the offing.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> He says he measured the road, and left at least 4 feet - but I think he meant 4 feet to the edge of the road, not 4 feet to the cyclist.



He still definitely doesn't understand what he was meant to do. Is he just thick or what ?


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jun 2022)

kingrollo said:


> I can feel a daily mail campaign to outlaw the use of cameras by cyclists in the offing.



Naah. It makes for good stories.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Jun 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Doesn't look very close, but it's hard to tell with the typical wide lenses on these.



It really does look close. Notice the car behind passing properly and safely.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (15 Jun 2022)

"Drivers are increasingly being targeted by cyclists who record their journeys via GoPro cameras and film unsuspecting motorists."

Poor driving and attitude from the driver aside this snippet from the article is absolutely disgusting imo.
How about cyclists targeted by poor drivers are finally able to defend themselves to an extent.

If people drove safely around us there would be nothing to 'target' and 'unsuspecting' suggesting the driver's are the victims. Im enraged


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Jun 2022)

Some people just have to be right, unfortunately. This time it bit him on the barse. Probably it has nothing to do with him being 77, behaviour tends to be something that recurs. There is a strong likelihood that he has been like this all his life, even if this is the first time he ended up in court. If it wasn't a cyclist, it would probably be taking liberties with some other social group.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2022)

Bless him. The fanny fart.


----------



## Andy_R (15 Jun 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Doesn't look very close, but it's hard to tell with the typical wide lenses on these.



Give that the Q8 is just a smidge under 2m wide and that lanes on B roads are, on average, 3.7m wide and his offside wheels only just went over the centre line then I would say that it's a fairly easy one to judge. Even if the rider was in the absolute minimum secondary position of 50cm from the kerb/roadside that still only leaves 1.2m when the minimum passing distance is 1.5m. Too close.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Jun 2022)

To be fair to audi driver his defence is pretty watertight:

"Mr Humphreys, said: "The fine is absolutely appalling. I am 77 years of age and the last fine I had was 35 to 40 years ago.
Other than that I have never had a fine and I have had a licence for 60 years."


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Jun 2022)

I'm glad that I didn't follow the DM link. I can do without being annoyed by their particular brand of vexatious nonsense and sheer poor journalism. Don't they think that the majority of cyclists drive? Driving is unfortunately the lowest common denominator when it comes to transport and for many it blinkers them to the possibilities of anything else, and to the point of view of other road users. This sadly is the demographic to which such DM articles tend to appeal. No doubt the comments following the article are the usual ill informed fare.


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Jun 2022)

Hasn't he learned anything in that time? Perhaps he's spent 60 years crowding cyclists but the fine is for not complying with the court's directions. Not getting a fine for 35 -40 years could just mean not getting caught, or having a smart lawyer. At 77 he ought to know better.
I suppose he would then say that he has never been in an accident (though perhaps has caused many).


----------



## Specialeyes (15 Jun 2022)

The shadows on the road show just how close the car was.
I made the mistake of following the link to the Daily Heil and reading some of the comments.
Now I need to go and take a shower...


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jun 2022)

cougie uk said:


> It really does look close. Notice the car behind passing properly and safely.


Yes, you'll see that all the other cars moved nearly right over the white line. He was within it and held his line instead of moving out.
You just imagine him gritting his teeth and snarling 'Im not moving over for this barsteward cyclist'. Or words to that effect.


----------



## Joffey (16 Jun 2022)

The guy is an idiot - he passed too close. He should have just took it on the chin and paid the fine or whatever. I'm pleased he got a big fine and it ended up in court. He can afford it anyway, his car costs a fortune!


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jun 2022)

The Daily Heil, being a clickbait honeypot for fascist loons, would have written that story just so the editors could snigger at the comments. BAN SICK LYCRA PERVERTS FROM OUR HARD-WORKING BRITISH ROADS etc.


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Jun 2022)

The hilarious thing is , it wasn't 'the court' which cost him £4.500 . Nor was it the cyclist. Or the road or any other of the many and various 'things' he is trying to blame.
It was _his own actions _ which resulted in this cost. He is living in cloud cuckoo land, trying to pass the blame onto all and sundry. He probably still thinks he pays 'road tax' and that it gives him some sort of inalienable right on said road ...


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> I think all OAP’s should have to pass a driving test every 2 years to continue to keep their license. Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.



The UK licence finishes at 70 and then has to be renewed, I renewed mine last November, I'm not as blind as a bat and nor are most of my fellow pensioners.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Hey, not so much of putting the boot in for the over seventies. I think a medical and eyesight test should suffice. I'm 70+ and my long sight is fine.



In the UK you have to self certify that you can see and are fit to drive when you renew your licence at 70, I did when I renewed mine, it just needs a change that means you need to take a eye test when you renew and get a doctors note that you're still fit.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Doesn't look very close, but it's hard to tell with the typical wide lenses on these.



I was thinking that, from the picture it looks like a pass that would be considered wide round here, but the picture could be deceptive.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> In the UK you have to self certify that you can see and are fit to drive when you renew your licence at 70, I did when I renewed mine, it just needs a change that means you need to take a eye test when you renew and get a doctors note that you're still fit.



Good luck with that as you can barely see a doctor when you are unfit!


----------



## Alex321 (16 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> I think all OAP’s should have to pass a driving test every 2 years to continue to keep their license. Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.



You don't know many people in their 70's then.

I know quite a few (including my wife), and none of them have significantly impaired eyesight, some wear glasses of course, but in most cases have done so for many years..

Actually, that's not quite true, there is one 82 year old I don't see often, the wife of an 83 year old that I do, who has cataracts. But she isn't currently driving, and is scheduled for an operation to clear them in the next few weeks.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jun 2022)

as we've moved onto eyesight and driving anecdotes....

one of my Dad's mates who knew his eyesight wasn't great, got a mate to park his car just up from the driving test centre. As he came out with the instructor, he sure enough asked read that number plate to me, which he duly recited from memory!


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good luck with that as you can barely see a doctor when you are unfit!



Tell me about it.


----------



## mustang1 (16 Jun 2022)

What bike was the cyclist riding? There is mention of the guy driving an Audi Q7 but no info about the bike.


----------



## Sallar55 (16 Jun 2022)

If his car was a Q8 the fine probably didn't matter, more annoyed being found out to be in the wrong. Fixed penalty fines should be replaced with one based on your income. Did some high flyer in Finland get fined a fortune, think that they have a percentage of income system.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jun 2022)

No doubt in my mind that was a close pass. You just have to look at how little roadspace was left for the cyclist. What a berk.


----------



## a.twiddler (16 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> I think all OAP’s should have to pass a driving test every 2 years to continue to keep their license. Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.



Could you print that a bit bigger? I'm having trouble seeing poorly thought out nonsense and sweeping generalisations, at my age.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> The UK licence finishes at 70 and then has to be renewed, I renewed mine last November, I'm not as blind as a bat and nor are most of my fellow pensioners.



My pals were in their 20s and thought their eyes were fine. 
Until they tried mine on. 
They got their own glasses soon after. 

Strangely I don't need glasses for distance any more - just reading but I am old now.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Jun 2022)

cougie uk said:


> My pals were in their 20s and thought their eyes were fine.
> Until they tried mine on.
> They got their own glasses soon after.
> 
> Strangely I don't need glasses for distance any more - just reading but I am old now.



The latter is a regular byproduct of advancing years I understand.


----------



## a.twiddler (16 Jun 2022)

speedfreak said:


> "Drivers are increasingly being targeted by cyclists who record their journeys via GoPro cameras and film unsuspecting motorists."



Diddums. If there wasn't anything to record, they wouldn't be recorded.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> I think all OAP’s should have to pass a driving test every 2 years to continue to keep their license. Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.



i think all drivers should have to retake their tests every few years; driving and theory.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jun 2022)

The bar is set really low. I filled in form V1 when I had Fuch's dystrophy, which makes driving at night near-impossible due to glare, and tricky in the morning because of fogging. DVLA wrote back and said fine, keep on driving.


----------



## harlechjoe (16 Jun 2022)

Wow - I've just read this article about a motorist being fined well over a thousand pounds for passing too close to a cyclist. Lets hope the fine generates lots of publicity


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

It is amazing that the driver admits that he overtook closer than the legal minimum distance but still says that he did nothing wrong, and thinks that he can appeal. 

The only reason that he got such a big fine is that he refused to cooperate... He could have gone on an awareness course but refused to. Presumably because he is such an amazingly safe driver, and it is the rest of the world that is wrong...


----------



## Cycleops (16 Jun 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I’ll bet next time he gets the offer of an awareness course he’ll jump at it. Twat.


Bet he doesn’t. That type never learn, too arrogant.


----------



## a.twiddler (16 Jun 2022)

I see that's appeared on Yahoo news now claiming it's £1800. It just happens that Yahoo news and others appear on my email server mostly as click bait regarding celebs and royals which I usually ignore. Yahoo news and its clones are not exactly fountains of balanced, factual information.

I looked at this one as it seemed familiar. Probably attracts the DM demographic judging by the number of foaming-at-the-mouth-don't-pay-road-tax-or-insurance-riding-on-the pavement-selfishly-riding-2-feet-out-from-the-kerb-riding-2-abreast-don't-use-cycle-tracks-like-they-ought-to-instead-of blocking-the-roads displays from the uninformed in the comments section. There were even a couple of I'm-a-cyclist-and-it-didn't look-that-close-to-me comments which led me to wonder how many of the other comments were genuine, or just to encourage the lowest common denominators to join in. Almost like incitement to hate crimes against a minority, if you're given to extreme views.

A bit sad that these are the drivers, hopefully a minority, who could feel quite justified in bringing a close pass to a road (too) near you, as a punishment for the above perceived crimes that "all" cyclists supposedly commit.


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Jun 2022)

I don't think eyesight has much to do with it. He clearly saw the cyclist but did not leave enough room. If eyesight was an issue, he would have not seen the cyclist at all. it's just a case of lack of respect, laziness and superiority complex, like a lot of close passes. The fact that he kicked up so much of a stink because it's only a cyclist, says a lot about hos probable attitude towards cyclists anyway


----------



## Alex321 (16 Jun 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> I see that's appeared on Yahoo news now claiming it's £1800. It just happens that Yahoo news and others appear on my email server mostly as click bait regarding celebs and royals which I usually ignore. Yahoo news and its clones are not exactly fountains of balanced, factual information.
> 
> I looked at this one as it seemed familiar. Probably attracts the DM demographic judging by the number of foaming-at-the-mouth-don't-pay-road-tax-or-insurance-riding-on-the pavement-selfishly-riding-2-feet-out-from-the-kerb-riding-2-abreast-don't-use-cycle-tracks-like-they-ought-to-instead-of blocking-the-roads displays from the uninformed in the comments section. There were even a couple of I'm-a-cyclist-and-it-didn't look-that-close-to-me comments which led me to wonder how many of the other comments were genuine, or just to encourage the lowest common denominators to join in. Almost like incitement to hate crimes against a minority, if you're given to extreme views.
> 
> A bit sad that these are the drivers, hopefully a minority, who could feel quite justified in bringing a close pass to a road (too) near you, as a punishment for the above perceived crimes that "all" cyclists supposedly commit.



The £1887 was the final amount of the fines and court costs. The rest was his legal costs.


----------



## Gwylan (16 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> Most people I know in their 70’s are blind as a bat.



I had expected better here. Especially from a "guru"


----------



## NorthernSky (16 Jun 2022)

got what he deserved
hope it highlights it to other drivers out there.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Jun 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I had expected better here. Especially from a "guru"



"Guru" is just a title you get when you have posted a certain amount.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2022)

I would have banned him and crushed the car too.


----------



## Gwylan (16 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> "Guru" is just a title you get when you have posted a certain amount.



If you treat someone with respect you can expect better of them


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I had expected better here. Especially from a "guru"



Ignore Milzy. he's a nice enough fella but likes to throw in shock bombs every now and then to get a reaction.


----------



## bonzobanana (16 Jun 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Well it was a Q7 . ☺️



Q7 is one of the worst cars Audi have ever made. Horrific number of faults, horrific repair costs and a high chance of engine or transmission failure that will make an older version uneconomic to repair and be scrapped early. Makes a Range Rover seem reliable.

https://web.archive.org/web/20180402044311/http://www.reliabilityindex.com/reliability/search/201

I can't imagine owning such garbage puts you in a good state of mind.


----------



## november4 (16 Jun 2022)

I recently got passed sight-unseen by a car doing 30mph downhill. That got me to buy a varia radar, which is the best thing I have bought for cycling. Now feels safe, don't have to look behind and can cycle 2 abreast on country roads until 'see' a car coming. I make sure I am positioned in lane so that the car has to commit to a proper overtake.

There are a lot of idiots out there, but I've found if I am not hugging the curb then they take more care in slowing & passing

News like this is good, spread awareness to drivers


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jun 2022)

Even that Freeman solicitor who specialises in road traffic defence says Wayne should have taken the course when it was offered & not gone to trial.


----------



## lazybloke (16 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> You don't know many people in their 70's then.
> 
> I know quite a few (including my wife), and none of them have significantly impaired eyesight, some wear glasses of course, but in most cases have done so for many years..
> 
> Actually, that's not quite true, there is one 82 year old I don't see often, the wife of an 83 year old that I do, who has cataracts. But she isn't currently driving, and is scheduled for an operation to clear them in the next few weeks.



Quite. A better focus for road safety would be be on driving standards at all ages.
It's ridiculous that the typical full licence lasts 53 years; in my world it would be a max of 15 years.

Is a regular full retest every 15 years, and not merely a self-certified health declaration. If a health issue affecting driving ability it should be automatically notifiable to the DVLA). 

The retest should be thorough; assessing knowledge of recent changes to road infrastructure, highway code updates, and also a refresher of basic driving theory. We all get into bad habits, perhaps without realising.

If you're unsafe to drive, sorry, that's it.
But I would have a simple pass/fail; there could be an assessment of granular entitlements. 
Eg not everyone would be able to drive on motorways, drive at night, carry passengers, etc.
Or a person over 12 points could have some very severe restrictions (eg driving for pre-registered domestic/work reasons only). 
Etc

Complicated? Yes
Costly? Yes (retests would have to be chargeable)
Political will? Zero! Can't see any of this happening. Imagine the 'war on motorists' headlines!


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jun 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I would have banned him and crushed the car too.


@Oldhippy I always suspected you were one of those namby-pamby pinko liberals .
You didn’t make it clear if he should be in the car when it was crushed …………


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @Oldhippy I always suspected you were one of those namby-pamby pinko liberals .
> You didn’t make it clear if he should be in the car when it was crushed …………



Only if the bloke was particularly belligerent.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jun 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Only if the bloke was particularly belligerent.


I imagine he would be extremely belligerent if he was still strapped in the car when it was going in the crusher.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> I imagine he would be extremely belligerent if he was still strapped in the car when it was going in the crusher.



What’s that? Sorry I can’t hear you!


----------



## DRM (16 Jun 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Got to say, but what exactly has the word Audi got to do with anything?
> 
> And I am not about to click a DM link, thanks for the warning.








They got a “special award” from Top Gear


----------



## newfhouse (16 Jun 2022)

november4 said:


> don't have to look behind


Are you sure that’s an entirely wise strategy?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> If eyesight was an issue, he would have not seen the cyclist at all. it's just a case of lack of respect, laziness and superiority complex, like a lot of close passes.


I had one this afternoon. The driver could see well enough to make sure that he overtook me with at least 3 metres gap between his car and a car coming the other way towards him. Unfortunately, that left less than 1 metre to me... I am fairly sure that I could have bashed the side of his car with my clenched fist without even stretching my arm out. He was driving too fast for that though!


----------



## wafter (16 Jun 2022)

Really a more appropriate headline would have been "Arrogant, self-entitled scumbag blames everyone else for the repercussions of him being an arrogant, self-entitled scumbag".

Of course the Daily Fail would frame it differently so as to normalise being an arrogant, self-entitled scumbag since this is their primary readership demographic


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jun 2022)

I'm not going to read all the posts on this thread, so if it's been mentioned before, my apologies. I'd just like to say that the vehicle he was driving is hideous!! 🧐


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jun 2022)

It's called a Q8 because you need a small Gulf oil state to fuel it.


----------



## november4 (17 Jun 2022)

newfhouse said:


> Are you sure that’s an entirely wise strategy?



😄 yes that came out wrong. 

The radars like a rearview mirror, still have to check the side mirrors, ie glance behind


----------



## icowden (17 Jun 2022)

wafter said:


> Really a more appropriate headline would have been "Arrogant, self-entitled scumbag blames everyone else for the repercussions of him being an arrogant, self-entitled scumbag".


I think that's covered in the words "Audi driver"...


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2022)

icowden said:


> I think that's covered in the words "Audi driver"...



While I'd be careful of making generalisations, they do seem like a bit of a flypaper for knobheads


----------



## Acyclo (17 Jun 2022)

I'd like to hear ideas about why so many poor drivers are in Audis.


----------



## icowden (17 Jun 2022)

Acyclo said:


> I'd like to hear ideas about why so many poor drivers are in Audis.


The ethos of the Badge?

I recently went around dealerships looking at cars. My experience at Audi was that they were arrogant, self important and immediately disinterested as soon as they found out they weren't going to potentially get a commission from me (buying through company car scheme).
There was a real sense of "we are better than everyone else" in the showroom, underlined with a "we don't care about plebs who aren't going to order a car from our dealership" feeling. 

Their motto might as well be "loaded and entitled? Drive Audi"

It therefore comes as no surprise to me that they seem to attract people who like d*ck swinging and who may also be a little arrogant. 

By contrast, VW were absolutely lovely, Skoda pretty good. Mercedes were hit and miss (Mercedes world was good, but another dealership went for the disinterested feel). Nissan also lovely. Other vendors are available...


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2022)

Acyclo said:


> I'd like to hear ideas about why so many poor drivers are in Audis.



Probably nail on the head.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (17 Jun 2022)

icowden said:


> The ethos of the Badge?
> 
> I recently went around dealerships looking at cars. My experience at Audi was that they were arrogant, self important and immediately disinterested as soon as they found out they weren't going to potentially get a commission from me (buying through company car scheme).
> There was a real sense of "we are better than everyone else" in the showroom, underlined with a "we don't care about plebs who aren't going to order a car from our dealership" feeling.
> ...



According to someone I know that is into their cars, quite a few companies have taken them off their lease hire list due to a variety of problems. I think part of the issue relates the electrics, but support got a mention.


----------



## Alex321 (17 Jun 2022)

Acyclo said:


> I'd like to hear ideas about why so many poor drivers are in Audis.



Probably (my guess) mainly because they are seen as a status symbol, so they are the company car many aspire to, particularly those with fairly shallow values. Which shallow values then translate into their driving.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jun 2022)

Acyclo said:


> I'd like to hear ideas about why so many poor drivers are in Audis.


It used to be BMW drivers but many have now it seems transferred to Audi.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

Heilbronn, home of Audi, apparently has a rather strange cultural tweak; people often don't ask what your job is, but "Which department do you work for?" not working for Audi is considered second best. Maybe this is because it's a smaller city than Stuttgart or Munich, so Audi dominates culturally.


----------



## DRM (17 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Probably (my guess) mainly because they are seen as a status symbol, so they are the company car many aspire to, particularly those with fairly shallow values. Which shallow values then translate into their driving.



Which really makes an Audi the Ford Cortina for the 21st century!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2022)

The Audi is the Reliant Robin of the 21st century


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> Which really makes an Audi the Ford Cortina for the 21st century!



I learned to drive in a Cortina GL with wooden dash and chrome strips on the door pad so I am superior to those lowly L drivers.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> Which really makes an Audi the Ford Cortina for the 21st century!


Can’t really imagine anyone aspiring to a Cortina back then.


----------



## DRM (17 Jun 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Can’t really imagine anyone aspiring to a Cortina back then.



But you started being a rep in an Escort, then you could work your way up to a Cortina 1.6L , then 2.0GL if you were really good at selling, making them as common as muck, which is what Audi’s and BMW’s are now, not something special.


----------



## mjr (19 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The only reason that he got such a big fine is that he refused to cooperate... He could have gone on an awareness course but refused to. Presumably because he is such an amazingly safe driver, and it is the rest of the world that is wrong...


Didn't one of @Arjimlad's photography subjects do worse? Accepted an awareness course ( thereby accepting his guilt) and then not show, resulting in an easy prosecution and conviction.


----------



## mjr (19 Jun 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I’ll bet next time he gets the offer of an awareness course he’ll jump at it.


Will he get offered an awareness course until this conviction is "spent"? I hope not.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2022)

mjr said:


> Didn't one of @Arjimlad's photography subjects do worse? Accepted an awareness course ( thereby accepting his guilt) and then not show, resulting in an easy prosecution and conviction.



Not to my knowledge!


----------



## mjr (20 Jun 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Not to my knowledge!


Hmm. I wonder who I'm thinking of, then!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> But you started being a rep in an Escort, then you could work your way up to a Cortina 1.6L , then 2.0GL if you were really good at selling, making them as common as muck, which is what Audi’s and BMW’s are now, not something special.



I once had a Ford Granada Scorpio as a company car - absolute Billy Big Balls!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I once had a Ford Granada Scorpio as a company car - absolute Billy Big Balls!



God they were shoot weren’t they?


----------



## Alex321 (21 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> God they were shoot weren’t they?



Not quite as bad as the Sierra. If somebody blew a candle out in the next town they'd bump sideways.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> God they were shoot weren’t they?



It was like driving a comfortable powerful barge! It was a late 90's model so they'd sorted out some of the worst of barge like characteristics by then to be fair. 

I'd previously been driving a 306XSi which was way less BHP but actually went where you pointed it around corners.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2022)

mjr said:


> Hmm. I wonder who I'm thinking of, then!



https://road.cc/content/news/nmotd-783-ps60-fine-ends-ps2460-293549 possibly this aggressive wazzock?


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> https://road.cc/content/news/nmotd-783-ps60-fine-ends-ps2460-293549 possibly this aggressive wazzock?


No, that one didn't accept the course but instead appealed it, failed to show, convicted in his absence, appealed that and failed to show again! There's probably a plentiful supply of these daffodils. 

I'm totally using " I've been bitten by a squirrel " as an excuse to skip an unpleasant meeting, though !


----------

